# 7 Sober Hunters Needed for 500 acres in N.GA



## Bowzonly (Mar 13, 2005)

*8 Sober Hunters Needed for 500 acres in N.GA*

We need 7 Sober hunters to fill our quota of 12 members to hunt turkey and deer on our 500 acre gated club near Jasper, Georgia.  All members so far are from Florida.  We have several camping areas and over 5 miles of ATV trails.   Club stands and food plots provided,  no manditory work days.  $800 per hunter 16 and under free.
Jim @ 706-273-0262
lazy_s_huntingclub


----------



## justus3131 (Mar 14, 2005)

Are you looking for hunters to be sober all the time, or just when hunting?


----------



## mpowell (Mar 14, 2005)

justus3131 said:
			
		

> Are you looking for hunters to be sober all the time, or just when hunting?


i was kinda wondering the same thing???


----------



## BassWorm (Mar 14, 2005)

Me too. All the time, or just hunting?


----------



## ramblinrack (Mar 14, 2005)

you might be able to find one or two SOBER one's on here but...SEVEN????for goodness sake man....there's only 2277 members on here! good luck.

   






i AM kidding! good luck, sounds like a great club at a reasonable price.


----------



## Perry Hayes (Mar 14, 2005)

ramblinrack said:
			
		

> you might be able to find one or two SOBER one's on here but...SEVEN????for goodness sake man....there's only 2277 members on here! good luck.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Mrbowdeadly (Mar 14, 2005)

What about only sober during the rut?  I mean cmon meet me halfway.

MBD

Bump er on up to the top.........


----------



## 7Mag Hunter (Mar 15, 2005)

Would like more info...Total hunters ...Homesteading...

Thanks


----------



## BradW (Mar 15, 2005)

I fall into another category...
*
Sober... but broke.*

Brad


----------



## Bowzonly (Mar 22, 2005)

*Alcohol*



			
				mpowell said:
			
		

> i was kinda wondering the same thing???


We just don't want any drinking or showing up that way.  This is too serious of an obsession to be impaired.
Jim


----------



## Bowzonly (Mar 22, 2005)

You gotta have a sense of humor, especially the way I hunt.
LOL
Jim


----------



## Ol' Buckmaster (Mar 25, 2005)

Bowzonly said:
			
		

> We just don't want any drinking or showing up that way.  This is too serious of an obsession to be impaired.
> Jim




What????


----------



## gapacman (Mar 25, 2005)

*Sober Hunter's*



			
				Bowzonly said:
			
		

> We need 7 Sober hunters to fill our quota of 12 members to hunt turkey and deer on our 500 acre gated club near Jasper, Georgia.  All members so far are from Florida.  We have several camping areas and over 5 miles of ATV trails.   Club stands and food plots provided,  no manditory work days.  $800 per hunter 16 and under free.
> Jim @ 706-273-0262
> lazy_s_huntingclub


GUYS GIVE THIS MAN A BREAK I AM IN A GOOD CLUB RIGHT NOW BUT I AM GOING TO COPY THIS POST AND IF I NEED A CLUB I AM CALLING HIM I BEEN IN TO MANY CLUBS WHERE IT IS SO BAD THAT YOU CAN;T TAKE YOUR FAMILY DOWN AND BEFORE I JOINED THEY TELL ME WE JUST DRINK A LITTLE THIS IS ONLY MY OPINION BUT THIS IS A SERIOUS MATTER GOOD LUCK FILLING YOUR CLUB THIS YEAR WITH THE CIND OF FELLOWS YOU WANT RICK


----------



## Bowzonly (Mar 27, 2005)

gapacman said:
			
		

> GUYS GIVE THIS MAN A BREAK I AM IN A GOOD CLUB RIGHT NOW BUT I AM GOING TO COPY THIS POST AND IF I NEED A CLUB I AM CALLING HIM I BEEN IN TO MANY CLUBS WHERE IT IS SO BAD THAT YOU CAN;T TAKE YOUR FAMILY DOWN AND BEFORE I JOINED THEY TELL ME WE JUST DRINK A LITTLE THIS IS ONLY MY OPINION BUT THIS IS A SERIOUS MATTER GOOD LUCK FILLING YOUR CLUB THIS YEAR WITH THE CIND OF FELLOWS YOU WANT RICK


Thanks Rick, I've got some great members so far.  Seems like there are a few people out there that would rather hunt with a clear head. I also wouldn't be afraid to bring my granddaughter with me.
Jim


----------

